# Where is Sleuth Channel?



## penlopper (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody that has information please share!!!!!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Its on most Time-warner cable systems!!!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If anyone _had_ anymore info, it would be in the other thread.

All we know so far is that both D* and E* comitted to pick it up, when that will be is still unknown. It's possible that NBC Universal asked both D* and E* to wait until whenever to launch it so NBC Universal could plan some type of promotion for the simultaneous widespread launch of the channel on both systems. Similar to what BETJ did when it launched on D* back in March.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am also waiting for this channel as well. My guess is we will have it in the next few months maybe by aug or sept. I would also like to have American Life tv as well. max.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll just add, I'm not looking forward to a channel that shows The A-Team and every other 70's type of show I watched back then and don't feel a need to watch again. I really don't understand the appeal of these programs as I watched them back then and they were weak. Move on. If Sleuth never appears on DTV I will be happy!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Wolffpack,

LOL! I know a lot of people may be looking forward to getting this, but it isn't anything that hasn't been in syndication so long as it is that it even got stale there and taken off the air.

I would much rather see shows like "Wanted" stay on the air for a while. How many times can a person watch the same episode of "Rockford Files" anyway? And "A-Team" and "Knight Rider"??? Sorry - just isn't for me, I guess.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, being born in 1985, I didn't get a chance to watch these show on first run. I've seen some of them on reruns in the early days of FX, but follow the series' more closely on Sleuth. Most of what I watch is new to me, and I enjoy it very much. I just wish it was more then just the NBC shows.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Wolffpack,
> 
> LOL! I know a lot of people may be looking forward to getting this, but it isn't anything that hasn't been in syndication so long as it is that it even got stale there and taken off the air.
> 
> I would much rather see shows like "Wanted" stay on the air for a while. How many times can a person watch the same episode of "Rockford Files" anyway? And "A-Team" and "Knight Rider"??? Sorry - just isn't for me, I guess.


I would love to see a channel pick up new shows that were critically acclaimed yet were screwed over by network scheduling (as you mention....Wanted). There are way too many current shows that should be given a second chance versus shows that have been in syndication for many, many years.

If someone that hasn't seen A-Team, Rockford Files or Knight Rider and really feels they missed anything, they are all available to rent via Netflix or to purchase. A cable channel broadcasting that programming is, IMO, a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well, being born in 1985, I didn't get a chance to watch these show on first run. I've seen some of them on reruns in the early days of FX, but follow the series' more closely on Sleuth. Most of what I watch is new to me, and I enjoy it very much. I just wish it was more then just the NBC shows.


Just so I understand. You're 21 years old and really watch Knight Rider, A-Team and Rockford Files? No offense here, just want to make sure I understand what you're saying.

I mean, how many times can Jim Rockford and Angel or Michael Knight and Kitt save the day without one knowing the plot, angle and how they will have they day?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Never cared for Knight Rider, as for A Team and Miami Vice, yep I catch them on Sleuth whenever I can. Also watch Homicide:LOTS, which I used to record long before DVRs, but due to a timer conflict with another show on Friday nights I stopped watching.


----------



## eaadams (May 27, 2006)

I pitty the fool who underestimates the A-Team.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

the sleuth channel is being launched this spring of 2006


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'll just add, I'm not looking forward to a channel that shows The A-Team and every other 70's type of show I watched back then and don't feel a need to watch again. I really don't understand the appeal of these programs as I watched them back then and they were weak. Move on. If Sleuth never appears on DTV I will be happy!


I agree. How this channel warrents 2 threads in this forum is beyond me


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry G said:


> I agree. How this channel warrents 2 threads in this forum is beyond me


Most D* users are so starved for new HD that they would watch The Paint Drying Channel, if it was in high def.:lol: :lol:


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> Most D* users are so starved for new HD that they would watch The Paint Drying Channel, if it was in high def.:lol: :lol:


That be so AWESOME! That couldn't be that hard to fund could it? Hmmmm...


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

leww37334 said:


> Most D* users are so starved for new HD that they would watch The Paint Drying Channel, if it was in high def.:lol: :lol:


True, but my understanding is that Sleuth is not an HD channel anyway. And if it was, with all the old TV shows that are on it, it would wind up being morphed/stretched anyway, which would certainly be another strike against it. Can you imagine Mr. T's head morphed to fit 16:9 - argh, I don't even want to think about it!  :nono2:


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

jonaswan2 said:


> That be so AWESOME! That couldn't be that hard to fund could it? Hmmmm...


 Actually D* will not be carrying The Paint Drying Channel.... they don't have enough bandwidth........


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nah, they can just down rez everything even rurther, 640 x 540i No one will notice.

Not Good HD, Not Better HD, Direct HD


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

i`ve email d* about Sleuth channel i don`t know if this another one of their standard reply or not. 
also few weeks back i emailed nbc cable and the lady that reply to my email sayed if she get any press release on a launch. she will fwd a copy of it to me. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for writing. I understand that you would want to get the Sleuth channel. I'm sorry, but we don't have any updates yet when we will carry The Sleuth channel. However, I have forwarded your concern to our DIRECTV management regarding this issue. 

Thanks again for writing and please stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our service.

Sincerely,

Sabina G
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Well, being born in 1985, I didn't get a chance to watch these show on first run. I've seen some of them on reruns in the early days of FX, but follow the series' more closely on Sleuth. Most of what I watch is new to me, and I enjoy it very much. I just wish it was more then just the NBC shows.


Steve: You're just a kid! I wonder if Sleuth will have shows like Honey West, 77 Sunset Strip, Checkmate. I'm older than dirt!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> That be so AWESOME! That couldn't be that hard to fund could it? Hmmmm...


You're kidding right??


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

penlopper said:


> Anybody that has information please share!!!!!


its supposed to launch sometime in June!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Steve: You're just a kid! I wonder if Sleuth will have shows like Honey West, 77 Sunset Strip, Checkmate. I'm older than dirt!


Nope, add Simon & Simon to the list of shows already mentioned and that's pretty much the entire programming schedule. Like I said above I wish it was more then just a limited NBC Universal library. Add the shows you mentioned, Mike Hammer, Dragnet, Adam 12, Kojack, Kolchak, maybe some Holmes adaptations and I think that would be pretty kickass channel. The Law & Orders are already all over the place, NYPD Blue is on TNT and Court TV, Third Watch is on A&E, so for the time being I think the channel should focus more on what Nick At Nite showed when I was growing up.

Cosby, Roseanne and Full House are not classic TV, hell they're not even good TV.

I like the idea of Sleuth, it's the best new channel to come around in a while, IMO, and I watch it a lot, but I think with the limited schedule, the content is already getting stale.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

max1 said:


> I am also waiting for this channel as well. My guess is we will have it in the next few months maybe by aug or sept. I would also like to have American Life tv as well. max.


i agree,american life is a great channel, so therefore you will not see it on 
dtv, and my last email to dtv about this channel they said they have no plans
to air it, as to your guess about sleuth in aug. i wouldn't hold my breath.
cable is looking better everyday.


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

I was browsing the HBO's and I came across Sleuth on Channel 511. This channel reads as HBO Latino. Can someone please explain?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Not sure how you figure that's Sleuth? Interesting, but not Sleuth.


----------



## jesserulz233 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Not sure how you figure that's Sleuth? Interesting, but not Sleuth.


Any Questions?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

LUCKY!!!

This probably means that the channel may be comming soon.

If black trucks come outside your home tomorrow, don't try to put up a fight.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

jesserulz233 said:


> I was browsing the HBO's and I came across Sleuth on Channel 511. This channel reads as HBO Latino. Can someone please explain?


It means you have your recievers set to think it's an oval dish, even though you have a round, one location dish, and they are transmitting Sleuth in the same configuration on 101, as HBO Latino on 119. (They're both on Transponder 30). The odds are that they just didn't map Sleuth yet and are testing the uplink first.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

i was looking at this directv transponder table at 
http://www.widemovies.com/dtvtransponders.html

it list on channel 308 tranponder 30 SLTH so sleuth could be going to be on channel 308 and i check 308 on my D* it showing channel not available.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

LMckin said:


> i was looking at this directv transponder table at
> http://www.widemovies.com/dtvtransponders.html
> 
> it list on channel 308 tranponder 30 SLTH so sleuth could be going to be on channel 308 and i check 308 on my D* it showing channel not available.


Directv.com online guide show slueth starting 6/1 ch 308


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Directv.com online guide show slueth starting 6/1 ch 308


Thanks Jamielee


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

jamielee said:


> Directv.com online guide show slueth starting 6/1 ch 308


Cool! I'm very happy to be getting Sleuth, it looks like it's gonna be a good channel!


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

midnight75 said:


> Cool! I'm very happy to be getting Sleuth, it looks like it's gonna be a good channel!


Midnight75,
If you have a round dish you can set it to oval and then wait for about 30 mins and then you can get it temporary on 511


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

LMckin said:


> Midnight75,
> If you have a round dish you can set it to oval and then wait for about 30 mins and then you can get it temporary on 511


I don't, I have an oval one. I guess I'll have to wait for it. 

Oh, well, what's one day? 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

WOW, this is sad. Folks wanting to get a weak channel a day or two before it's released. :nono2:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

LMckin said:


> since you already got a oval one you should be able to pick it up on 511 if you don`t have any Latin channels.


No you won't. 511 will just have the "Call whatever extension to order the channel) if you have an oval dish, just like what you see on any other channel you don't subscribe to.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

jesserulz233 said:


> I was browsing the HBO's and I came across Sleuth on Channel 511. This channel reads as HBO Latino. Can someone please explain?


they are testing, rumour has it sleuth shows up on 308 on 6/1. Rumour only, not yet confirmed.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

midnight75 said:


> Cool! I'm very happy to be getting Sleuth, it looks like it's gonna be a good channel!


5/31 1am i don't know what channel lineup you looked at but sleuth is not there


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

cobra2225 said:


> 5/31 1am i don't know what channel lineup you looked at but sleuth is not there


See post #31.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I was just looking at the program schedule on www.sleuthchannel.com and noticed that they run the exact same episode of each show several times a day. For example, Knight Rider is on at 8am, 12pm, and 4pm but it is the exact same episode each of those times.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> WOW, this is sad. Folks wanting to get a weak channel a day or two before it's released. :nono2:


people like new things plus some or most of the channels on D* are also very weak
I like tvland so I might like sleuth also:grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ansky said:


> I was just looking at the program schedule on www.sleuthchannel.com and noticed that they run the exact same episode of each show several times a day. For example, Knight Rider is on at 8am, 12pm, and 4pm but it is the exact same episode each of those times.


That's interesting. So for today out of 24 hours of programming 14 hours are repeating shows/movies shown on the same day. So only 10 hours of something different. At least I don't see any Paid Programming. :grin:


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sleuth Channel will be on DirecTV channel 308 starting June 1st according to the DirecTV online program guide.



penlopper said:


> Anybody that has information please share!!!!!


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

ansky said:


> I was just looking at the program schedule on www.sleuthchannel.com and noticed that they run the exact same episode of each show several times a day. For example, Knight Rider is on at 8am, 12pm, and 4pm but it is the exact same episode each of those times.


Also they have Limited Commericails and no Split screens like Tvland has.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

LMckin said:


> Also they have Limited Commericails and no Split screens like Tvland has.


That's good. I hate split screens! I think that they are very annoying. Did they ever stop to think that maybe people want to see the credits to see who someone was?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SPECIES11703 said:


> Sleuth Channel will be on DirecTV channel 308 starting June 1st according to the DirecTV online program guide.


Knowing how E operates Sluth will not be on until Sept. or October.:nono2:


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just came across this

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=67314


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

So you came across something that has already been mentioned in this thread several times?


----------



## dsstester06 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> WOW, this is sad. Folks wanting to get a weak channel a day or two before it's released. :nono2:


Damn dude, you need to chill. Just because YOU dont like it, doesnt mean you need to make the ones who want it feel like losers. Im sure there are channels YOU want, that most others wouldnt want. Opinions are cool, and you stated yours, but why so much negetivity? You obviously dont care for the channel, but why get down on those who like it?

All your replies have been just short of calling people idiots for wanting to watch shows YOU dont care for. Relax dude, life is short. There is alot of channels I want Direct to carry, but they dont. There is also alot of channels that i have no interest in, but i dont feel the need to tell people who do watch them what a waste a certain channel is. LOGO, is a channels im sure 90% of subcribers wont watch , myself included, but im not going to ***** at the ones who do. Why dont you put your energy *****ing to Directv, not people here!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dsstester06 said:


> Damn dude, you need to chill. Just because YOU dont like it, doesnt mean you need to make the ones who want it feel like losers. Im sure there are channels YOU want, that most others wouldnt want. Opinions are cool, and you stated yours, but why so much negetivity? You obviously dont care for the channel, but why get down on those who like it?
> 
> All your replies have been just short of calling people idiots for wanting to watch shows YOU dont care for. Relax dude, life is short. There is alot of channels I want Direct to carry, but they dont. There is also alot of channels that i have no interest in, but i dont feel the need to tell people who do watch them what a waste a certain channel is. LOGO, is a channels im sure 90% of subcribers wont watch , myself included, but im not going to ***** at the ones who do. Why dont you put your energy *****ing to Directv, not people here!


DSSTester06....

I am going to have to ask you to take a piece of your own advice.

Wolfpack has been here for some time.... those of us that have been around for soem time, and have followed his posts... understood his meaning.

He wasn't comment so much on the "channel", but that people where going "gaga" because if you configure your systems in such a way you could "possible" a day or two early....

BTW... welcome to the forum.

As for what channels that are DTV... if it had to be unanimous, or probably even a majority... there probably would even be any channels on DirecTv...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dsstester06 said:


> Damn dude, you need to chill. Just because YOU dont like it, doesnt mean you need to make the ones who want it feel like losers. Im sure there are channels YOU want, that most others wouldnt want. Opinions are cool, and you stated yours, but why so much negetivity? You obviously dont care for the channel, but why get down on those who like it?
> 
> All your replies have been just short of calling people idiots for wanting to watch shows YOU dont care for. Relax dude, life is short. There is alot of channels I want Direct to carry, but they dont. There is also alot of channels that i have no interest in, but i dont feel the need to tell people who do watch them what a waste a certain channel is. LOGO, is a channels im sure 90% of subcribers wont watch , myself included, but im not going to ***** at the ones who do. Why dont you put your energy *****ing to Directv, not people here!


I didn't refer to anyone as an idiot. I simply voiced my opinion. A days worth of the same A-Team show 4 times, Knight Rider 4 times, Simon & Simon 3 times, Miami Vice 4 times and a movie twice is not something I'm interested in. For those of you that are, knock yourself out. I see this channel as another waste of bandwidth. Just my opinion. My comment you quoted was the fact that some were hoping to get it a day early. Which, in my opinion, was sad.

Tell ya what, in a month, come back and let me know if you still watch this channel.

Now, just to clarify things, if Sluth had more than just NBC Universal programming, I just may watch it or at least look at the programming.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I didn't refer to anyone as an idiot. I simply voiced my opinion. A days worth of the same A-Team show 4 times, Knight Rider 4 times, Simon & Simon 3 times, Miami Vice 4 times and a movie twice is not something I'm interested in. For those of you that are, knock yourself out. I see this channel as another waste of bandwidth. Just my opinion. My comment you quoted was the fact that some were hoping to get it a day early. Which, in my opinion, was sad.
> 
> Tell ya what, in a month, come back and let me know if you still watch this channel.
> 
> Now, just to clarify things, if Sluth had more than just NBC Universal programming, I just may watch it or at least look at the programming.


Hmmm.... Funny thing...
With Sleuth being activated tomorrow, I decided not to act on Best Buy's Buy 1 get 1 free on TV Series...

They had A-Team, Knight Rider, Magnum PI, and a few others..... intresting..... 

IIRC Sci-Fi Channel didn't have a "blockbuster" line up when it was first out.
Most people where worried that it would be 10 hours of Star Trek every day


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmmm.... Funny thing...
> With Sleuth being activated tomorrow, I decided not to act on Best Buy's Buy 1 get 1 free on TV Series...
> 
> They had A-Team, Knight Rider, Magnum PI, and a few others..... intresting.....


Magmun PI, that would be fine. It's on some channel now but wasn't that originally on CBS? So I'd guess Sluth can't carry that. Anyone remember that episode when Thomas killed that Russian dude that offed his friend Mac at the end of the show after asking him if he saw the sunrise that morning? One of the greatest moments on TV I have seen.



Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC Sci-Fi Channel didn't have a "blockbuster" line up when it was first out.
> Most people where worried that it would be 10 hours of Star Trek every day


Yeah, you're right. But what's wrong with ST 10 hours a day?


----------



## dsstester06 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I didn't refer to anyone as an idiot. I simply voiced my opinion. A days worth of the same A-Team show 4 times, Knight Rider 4 times, Simon & Simon 3 times, Miami Vice 4 times and a movie twice is not something I'm interested in. For those of you that are, knock yourself out. I see this channel as another waste of bandwidth. Just my opinion. My comment you quoted was the fact that some were hoping to get it a day early. Which, in my opinion, was sad.
> 
> Tell ya what, in a month, come back and let me know if you still watch this channel.
> 
> Now, just to clarify things, if Sluth had more than just NBC Universal programming, I just may watch it or at least look at the programming.


Hey, I see your point. Its just that you were sounding a little harsh towards the poeple who are excited, I know you didnt actually call anyone an idiot. Im not sure if i`ll watch it either. I didnt mean any disrespect, just pointing out that you were sounding a little harsh towards the people who seemed excited about it. I for one most likely wont watch it, at least not very much. I dont think someone wanting it a day early, is sad. Maybe all these people who wanted it so badly, will change there minds after a month or so . I just was going off your other comments in this thread, and just felt you were trying to convince everyone what a waste it is.

Anyway, sorry if i came across as rude, or anything like that, just wanted to see why you were so upset sounding, and ready to jump at anyone who seemed to like the channel. Im just happy they are even adding ANY new channels.


----------



## dsstester06 (Jun 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DSSTester06....
> 
> I am going to have to ask you to take a piece of your own advice.
> 
> ...


 Well, i dont see how my comments were in the same catogory. I know IM the new guy here, but does that really have anything to do with what i said? I just wondered why he seemed to be so against anyone who might like the channel. Sorry if i might have come off as rude, but i really wasnt trying to be. I don`t even know if I`ll watch this channel or not. I really can`t say until i do actually watch it. Most the shows(except Rockford) really dont interest me either, but you never know, i might just watch some of the others.

The fact that Directv is even adding ANY new channel amazes me. At least its not another shopping channel, or something crappy like that. I look foward to posting more here, and sorry again if i came across as rude, as that was not my intention


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

I will say onething about the new Sleuth channel the picture quality is really good even on those old shows, better than I have ever seen on tvland or a&e.

I think were all happy just to see a new channel on Directv, Even though they may show Knight rider, A-team, Miami Vice all the time, Go back about 11 years alot of us that grew up watching these shows were fighting just to get them back on tv. Now they are but seem to have been run in the ground on there way here.  So the excitment might be alittle gone.

It is very unfortunate that they will only show Universal owned tv series, So no chance of seeing Hardcastle & McCormick, Riptide, on there 

If we could get a channel that showed only 80's tv shows, cartoons, stuff that has not been on tv in a very long time you might have a winner Have a slogan like were bringing back the 80's Scr#$ the 90's:lol: 

either way I glad to see simon & simon back


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

NBC Universal is planning on aquiring more shows once the channel gets wider distribution.

As for the quality, that's because they went back and took the master films, which in its raw has a higher resolution than any of the current HD standards, and made HD copies. What Sleuth is airing is down converts from the HD copies they made. They plan on also launching an HD Version of Sleuth in the future as well.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

LMckin said:


> i`ve email d* about Sleuth channel i don`t know if this another one of their standard reply or not.
> also few weeks back i emailed nbc cable and the lady that reply to my email sayed if she get any press release on a launch. she will fwd a copy of it to me.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


it may air by 2020:hurah:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dsstester06 said:


> Hey, I see your point. Its just that you were sounding a little harsh towards the poeple who are excited, I know you didnt actually call anyone an idiot. Im not sure if i`ll watch it either. I didnt mean any disrespect, just pointing out that you were sounding a little harsh towards the people who seemed excited about it. I for one most likely wont watch it, at least not very much. I dont think someone wanting it a day early, is sad. Maybe all these people who wanted it so badly, will change there minds after a month or so . I just was going off your other comments in this thread, and just felt you were trying to convince everyone what a waste it is.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if i came across as rude, or anything like that, just wanted to see why you were so upset sounding, and ready to jump at anyone who seemed to like the channel. Im just happy they are even adding ANY new channels.


Hey, I'm fine dsstester, hope you are too. At least we understand each other.

Some of those shows have a strange attraction. They've been playing Knight Rider on Universal HD (which, IMO is a HUGE waste of HD bandwidth) yet there are times I find myself caught in some spell and continue to watch Michael Knight fighting the bad doers of the world with his trusty sidekick KITT. I've had my 21 year old come down with KR playing and his only comment is...."Are you watching Knight Rider again?" and I catch myself and respond with "well yea, just wanted to see which beauty Michael was romancing in this episode" and then quickly change the channel.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

pomeroy said:


> If we could get a channel that showed only 80's tv shows, cartoons, stuff that has not been on tv in a very long time you might have a winner Have a slogan like were bringing back the 80's Scr#$ the 90's:lol:


I would take a look at that channel. Even the old Starsky & Hutch.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

It should be on at about 3:00am pacific time 6:00am eastern time.



cobra2225 said:


> 5/31 1am i don't know what channel lineup you looked at but sleuth is not there


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC Sci-Fi Channel didn't have a "blockbuster" line up when it was first out.
> Most people where worried that it would be 10 hours of Star Trek every day


Now they just have about 10 hours of Stargate. :lol:


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Magmun PI, that would be fine. It's on some channel now but wasn't that originally on CBS?


Magnum PI is on every day on WGN.

Sleuth looks like it has potential. Hopefully it doesn't turn into another outlet for Law & Order reruns.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sleuth is now on channel 308 on D-It came on this morning. Max.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

max1 said:


> Sleuth is now on channel 308 on D-It came on this morning. Max.


Thanks for the info (but we already know).


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Magmun PI, that would be fine. It's on some channel now but wasn't that originally on CBS? So I'd guess Sluth can't carry that.


Wolffpack, Sleuth is carrying shows produced by Universal, not just aired on NBC. Simon and Simon, for example, was on CBS for its 8 year run. Therefore, Magnum, P.I.'s showing up on Sleuth is not out of the question.


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I would take a look at that channel. Even the old Starsky & Hutch.


Yeah, You just get sick of seeing the same old shows all the time on tv, I want to see stuff I grew up watching on tv, "Chips" would be great on Sleuth I would watch that everyday Hardcastle & McCormick, Riptide, Hogan Family, even cartoons in the afternoon He-man, Transformers, Gi joe, M.A.S.K, kids today don't have alot of the role models on tv like we did, You know right from wrong, also have like 80's tv commericals like flashbacks or something


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

The show currently on, _The Public Eye_, has "HDTV" in the description.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hiker said:


> The show currently on, _The Public Eye_, has "HDTV" in the description.


What description are you looking at? My R15 and DTivos don't show "HDTV".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hiker said:


> The show currently on, _The Public Eye_, has "HDTV" in the description.


According to Sleuth's website, they haven't launched the HD version of the network yet.

IMHO... why even launch an SD network..
Just launch an HD Network, and provide a downgraded SD feed

Or maybe that is what they ARE doing.....


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What description are you looking at? My R15 and DTivos don't show "HDTV".


Looking at description on HR10-250 - "HDTV,AC,GL". Guide also shows "HD"
On TS360 and HTLHD description only shows "AC,GL", but guide shows "HD"


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hiker said:


> Looking at description on HR10-250 - "HDTV,AC,GL". Guide also shows "HD"
> On TS360 and HTLHD description only shows "AC,GL", but guide shows "HD"


Yep, I just saw that on my HR10. Who knows.


----------



## mike539 (Aug 3, 2005)

penlopper said:


> Anybody that has information please share!!!!!


Check out channel 308... Sleuth is up and running.:hurah:


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone else find it odd that D* did not require TC+ for this channel? Maybe it's because Sleuth is part of NBC group and cost D* nothing extra?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *NEWS BRIEFS: NBC'S Sleuth Debuts on DirecTV*
> 
> Sleuth, NBC Universal Cable Entertainment's crime,
> mystery and suspense network, made its debut Thursday
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## John Duncan Yoyo (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC Sci-Fi Channel didn't have a "blockbuster" line up when it was first out.
> Most people where worried that it would be 10 hours of Star Trek every day


The worry was more 10 hours of Lost in Space or Buck Rogers. It took SCI-FI nearly ten years to get ST:TOS; although, I think that they ran ST:TAS before that.

I actually liked SCI-FI better when it was just old reruns. They were willing to run short run shows that were older than twenty years old. Now the only real classic that gets run is the Twilight Zone.


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

John Duncan Yoyo said:


> I actually liked SCI-FI better when it was just old reruns. They were willing to run short run shows that were older than twenty years old. Now the only real classic that gets run is the Twilight Zone.


I liked the old Sci Fi channel to, They had some of the best shows, Six million dollar man, Hulk, Spiderman live action, The one thing that made it successful was there showing of old and rare tv series some you might not have seen before. Manimal, Probe, automan, the list goes on and on. One of my favorites was PREY had never seen it before but loved the show Without a doubt old sci fi with the planet logo is #1

Why is it new channels start out so good and end up going straight to %$^


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I noticed Sci Fi was showing Knight Rider today.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

penlopper said:


> Anybody that has information please share!!!!!


IT STARTED YESTERDAY ON CHANNEL 308


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ansky said:


> I noticed Sci Fi was showing Knight Rider today.


Yea, and pretty much all day. So everyone can catch their dose of Michael and Kitt on Universal HD, Sleuth and even SciFi.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

ansky said:


> I noticed Sci Fi was showing Knight Rider today.


Sci-fi only does a Marathon of Knight Rider maybe once a month.

also Next Friday will be a Marathon of the INCREDIBLE HULK on SCI-Fi


----------



## BretG (Jun 2, 2006)

It's down by the Spike Channel. 327 or near there. I watched it today.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

What is the sleuth channel about?


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

directvfreak said:


> What is the sleuth channel about?


http://www.sleuthchannel.com/


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Total disappointment if you ask me. Another useless channel and I havent seen a single show of interest yet. Most shows I saw deserved to be off the air and I havent missed them at all.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> If someone that hasn't seen A-Team, Rockford Files or Knight Rider and really feels they missed anything, they are all available to rent via Netflix or to purchase. A cable channel broadcasting that programming is, IMO, a waste of bandwidth.


Agreed.

Shows that don't work in syndication are the ones that are required to watch in sequence. I'm a 24 FANATIC but would never watch in syndication. That is why Sopranos won't work when it's run is complete.

That is why Law & Order is like syndicated on every channel it seems. You can jump in a enjoy any 1 episode. With all the spinoffs and just the simplicity of the show I think they will run forever. CSI is kind of like that also, but has some minor plot lines that are carried over from show to show.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

Sleuth press release from last week

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SLEUTH HEATS UP THIS SUMMER WITH DIRECTV

LAUNCH TODAY

Crime, Mystery Channel Now Available to More than

15 Million DIRECTV Customers

Englewood Cliffs, NJ - June 1, 2006 - Sleuth, NBC Universal Cable Entertainment's crime, mystery and suspense network debuts today on DIRECTV and will be available to its more than 15 million customers. The announcement was made today by David Zaslav, President, NBC Universal Cable and Domestic TV and New Media Distribution and Jeff Gaspin, President, NBC Universal Cable Entertainment, Digital Content & Cross-Network Strategy.

"We couldn't be more excited about our carriage deal for Sleuth with DIRECTV and we value them as a partner in launching our new services and products that help increase subscribers and drive their business," commented Zaslav. "Sleuth has generated tremendous momentum since its launch earlier this year and continues to gain interest from distributors and fans of the popular crime/mystery genre."

"The success of Sleuth proves the continued popularity and strength of the mystery/crime genre," said Gaspin. "We're pleased that DIRECTV will be giving more viewers the chance to catch up on their favorite shows."

"You don't have to be a clever detective to figure out that this network will generate a huge following among our customers," said Dan Fawcett, Executive Vice President, Programming, DIRECTV, Inc. "We're delighted to launch Sleuth and kick off another great summer season of programming from NBC."

The network will be available in the DIRECTV TOTAL CHOICE programming package on viewer channel 308. 
Previously, DIRECTV and NBCUC reached a multi-year agreement that will give the primetime on demand rights to NBC Universal TV programs, and on pay-per-view (PPV) in addition to deals in place for their other networks, including USA, SCI FI, CNBC and MSNBC among others.

"We're thrilled about our programming line-up this summer and DIRECTV is launching Sleuth just in time for viewers to catch all of the adventures from destination weekends and Sleuth stakeouts to murder mysteries on Mondays," said Dan Harrison, Senior Vice President, Emerging Networks for NBC Universal Cable Entertainment.

In June, Sleuth has every day of the week covered from Murder Mondays and Action Wednesdays to Sleuth Summer Vacation weekends. Sleuth kicks off the month by celebrating Mark Wahlberg's 35th birthday with a look back at his break out role as the bad boy after Reese Witherspoon's heart in "Fear" on June 2 followed by the 2002 remake of the spy thriller "The Truth About Charlie," June 3.

Jet set this summer with globetrotting adventures every weekend from London and Moscow to New York and Las Vegas. Beginning June 9, Sleuth will take viewers on a European Vacation featuring films like "The Black Windmill," starring Michael Cain as a British agent who takes matters into his own hands by tracking down his kidnapped son. Additional films include "The Ripper," "Fierce Creatures," "The Champagne Murders," and international thriller "The Jackal" with Bruce Willis and Richard Gere.

Travel back to the U.S. on Las Vegas Night on June 17 with "Casino" and Las Vegas themed episodes from "Knight Rider," "The A-Team" and "Miami Vice." June 23 and 24 is Sleuth's New York Stakeout marathon with "Coogan's Bluff" starring Clint Eastwood as a straightforward Arizona lawman sent to New York City to extradite a captured murderer and Sylvester Stallone attempts to rescue commuters in a collapsed tunnel in "Daylight."

Mondays at 9pm and 12am (ET) is Sleuth Murder Mondays showcasing a variety of murder mysteries including "Coopersmith," "Marked for Murder," "Profile for Murder," "The Chippendale's Murder," "The Public Eye," "Ghost Story," and "Dead in the Water." And Wednesdays are Sleuth Action Wednesdays at 9pm and 12am (ET) featuring "The Real McCoy," "Thick as Thieves," "Renegades," "Singapore Sling," "Wild Card," "The Take," "Birds II," and "The Last Hit."

About SLEUTH 
SLEUTH, an NBC Universal Cable digital suite of networks launched in first quarter 2006, is the premier entertainment cable channel dedicated to the popular crime/mystery/suspense genre, 24/7. SLEUTH features exclusive crime and mystery programming from NBC Universal's extensive collection of feature films, classic television shows, reality series and documentaries, from "Miami Vice" and "Homicide" to "Scarface" and "Casino." The unique Sleuth digital suite will include video on demand (VOD) content and a high-definition (HD) simulcast. To uncover more, visit: www.sleuthchannel.com <http://www.sleuthchannel.com/>.

About DIRECTV, Inc. 
DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15.4 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSETV) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment. DIRECTV is approximately 37 percent owned by News Corporation.

About NBC Universal Cable 
NBC Universal Cable, a division of NBC Universal, one of the world's preeminent media companies, drives the company's cable strategic development and growth including video-on-demand, pay-per-view, HDTV, TV EST (electronic sell-through), TV Wireless distribution and retransmission consent, and oversees the cable distribution, marketing and local ad sales of fourteen properties (Bravo, CNBC, CNBC World, MSNBC, mun2, NBC Weather Plus, SCI FI, ShopNBC, Sleuth, Telemundo, Telemundo Puerto Rico, Universal HD, USA and the Olympics on cable). NBC Universal Cable also directs and manages the company's cable and new media investments including A&E, The History Channel, History Channel International, The Biography Channel, National Geographic International, the Sundance Channel and Tivo.

# # #

[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> 
Robert Mercer 
DIRECTV, Inc. 
(310) 726-4683 
[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>

Vicki Lang 
Affiliate Sales Coordinator/Satellite Migration 
NBC Universal Cable Networks 
201-735-3587 
[email protected]


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slueth is now here... Channel 308

I am closing the thread.


----------

